

Ask HN: How fun is it to build a Starcraft AI? - martyhu


======
arjunnarayan
Building any "real world" AI involves a ton of busy work. AI systems are
kludgy things at best, involving loads of scripts to deal with every edge
case. In the case of StarCraft, there are so many different issues going on
that you would have to busy-code to tweak every single one of them. How do you
code in something general enough to stop the gas-steal? How about path
finding?

[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/01/skynet-meets-
the-...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/01/skynet-meets-the-swarm-
how-the-berkeley-overmind-won-the-2010-starcraft-ai-competition.ars) is a
great article that covers a lot of issues that I would not have immediately
thought of that need explicit care to deal with and prevent your AI from
having fundamental flaws.

